# >> BAG RIDERS - Free Shipping on Fittings! <<



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

It's that time of year again! 

*Get free shipping on all fitting orders that are shipped on UPS ground to the continental USA.* 

The Bag Riders team has re-worked the fitting section of BagRiders.com to make shopping even easier. Check it out here!​


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

LOL! I just ordered $100+ in fittings this morning...:facepalm: 

shoulda known something funky was going on when the fittings page would change every time i was on it haha


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

gti.jon said:


> LOL! I just ordered $100+ in fittings this morning...:face palm:
> 
> shoulda known something funky was going on when the fittings page would change every time i was on it haha


 Send an email over to [email protected] and explain your situation. We can take care of you :beer:


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Send an email over to [email protected] and explain your situation. We can take care of you :beer:


 Email sent! You guys are truly the best, your customer service always exceeds my expectations. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

gti.jon said:


> Email sent! You guys are truly the best, your customer service always exceeds my expectations. :thumbup:


 We've got your back :thumbup:


----------



## Ricecookr (Oct 6, 2010)

How long does it take to ship a full kit management+bags to Canada usually? 
Looking to bag my car but time is an issue atm :facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Ricecookr said:


> How long does it usually take to ship a full kit management+bags to Canada usually?
> Looking to bag my car but time is an issue atm :facepalm:


 We can get a kit up to Canada in two-four days depending on your exact location. We ship with 'UPS Worldwide Expedited' which includes pre-paid duties. All you need to cover is the GST and PST (Tax) as with any purchase. 

We are currently shipping all in-stock orders the same day that the order is places (Monday - Friday).


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:snowcool::snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Hey Will, What do you think would be the 'slimest' PTC fittings. I need to run swivel elbows that will plumb into the back of the VU4, so I can run lines to my pressure senders. I just dont want to have the fittings so close to each I cant tighten them or anything funky.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2010)

**** wish i saw this too before i ordered all my new fittings and lines from you guys on thursday lol! :facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks guys!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks guys!!!!!


:beer::beer:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

98DUB said:


> Hey Will, What do you think would be the 'slimest' PTC fittings. I need to run swivel elbows that will plumb into the back of the VU4, so I can run lines to my pressure senders. I just dont want to have the fittings so close to each I cant tighten them or anything funky.


:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

98DUB said:


> :wave:


Sorry, I didn't see your post. 

We've used Numatics or Alkon brand 1/4 x 1/4 elbows in the past. It's a pain to put them in, but it's doable.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry, I didn't see your post.
> 
> We've used Numatics or Alkon brand 1/4 x 1/4 elbows in the past. It's a pain to put them in, but it's doable.


I have extra 3/8 line, so i was hoping to use that. Are the 3/8 PTC to 1/4 NPT that much bigger?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

This deal is still going on :what:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

98DUB said:


> I have extra 3/8 line, so i was hoping to use that. Are the 3/8 PTC to 1/4 NPT that much bigger?


It depends on the brand :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

This deal is about to end


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> This deal is about to end


 when?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


>


 June 30th :beer:


----------

